# Renault Electric Cars



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Renault is going to build a full line-up of production electric cars. They will be showing the concept cars at Frankfurt. Car goes on sale in about 2 1/2 years.

This won't be the first modern French electric production vehicle. PSA-Citroen built electric Berlingo vans until 2005.

I'll post more in this thread after the 17th.

http://www.renault-ze.com/uk/?WT.srch=1


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

Just remember that in hell the mechanics are french.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

rehostman said:


> In hell the mechanics are french.


I owned a Renault once. Terrible.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Not a fan of Frenchie cars at all I would definately pass on this.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

There will be 4 cars in the range. 

The Twizy is a tiny 2 seat city car smaller than a Smart. I doubt the production car will have much in common with the concept. If it does it will be one of the most bizarre looking cars on the road. Top speed is 46mph and range is 60miles.


The second is an electric van based on the popular Kangoo. This won't be all that different then what Citroen did with the Berlingo although the advertised range is a better.

The Zoe is a 2 door coupe. Advertised range is 100 miles and top speed is 87mph.

Fluence is a 4 door family sedan. 100 mile range. A PV array in the roof powers the Air Conditioning. I doubt that will make it to the production version.

More later.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Images*

Twizzy and Zoe.

Headlights are an LED array.










More Zoe Z.E.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Kangoo ZE van*

The Kangoo ZE van is based on the current production Kangoo Van. They've improved the aerodynamics and lowered the ride hight compared to the standard van. Also changes so it matches the rest of the ZE concept cars. I've included a photo of what the real production Kango electric is likely to look like. Charge time is 6 hours from a wall socket or 3 hours from a dedicated charger. There is also a 3 minute battery pack swap option. That is something a fleet operator could use.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*I sat in Twizzy*

I sat in a production Renault Twizzy today.

The car looks a lot like the concept. Google will find you images or look here if you want to see one:

http://www.renault.co.uk/cars/model/twizy/product.aspx

http://www.renault.co.uk/cars/model/twizy/explore.aspx

Dealer said they retail for about £7,000. Price starts at £6,690 but the doors are £545 option. Batteries rent for £45/month.

Driving position isn't bad and visibility is very good. Seat is comfortable enough. The 'doors' swing up when open. Mechanism isn't bad. The doors don't have windows and the Twizy doesn't have heat either. Bring a parka and gloves. It will be cold in the winter.

There is a normal UK style power cord under a small hatch in the front. Twizy plugs into a standard 220V UK wall plug for charging.

While Renault calls it a two seater, the rear seat is almost useless. I can fit, but the rear passenger's legs go on either side of the front seat. Rear head room isn't great. The back is very uncomfortable and claustrophobic. There is a lockable storage compartment under and behind the rear seat. The seat itself it best used for a grocery bag or other small item.

The car feels plastic. The interior has to be splash proof since doors are an option on all trim levels. Even if you have them, they don't have windows. There is a lot of cheap plastic on the exterior too. A 4 year old Twizy probably won't look very good. On the other hand, the plastic trim parts could be cheap and easy to replace.

On a more positive note, the Electric Kangoo Van is now available too. I've asked for a brochure and a price list. The dealer says they have one in their network that can be reserved for test drives.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The van brochure I asked for showed up yesterday. It was nearly a year old and didn't even have photos of the production van. The price list did have real prices for the Fluence but not the van or Zoe. I put both in the trash.

The Van and Twizzy are available now. The first production Fluence should be here any day now. The production Zoe is due by the end of 2012.

Renault UK's website now lists prices and production specs for the Zoe.

On the road with tax prices for a Zoe start at £13,650 and a well equipped one will be about £15,000. Battery lease adds another £80/month. A Nissan Leaf, which shares much of the power train technology, starts at £25,990.

NEDC Range is 125miles. That means real world range is about 80-100 miles.

The Zoe will be the first Renault EV able to fast charge. If you can find a compatible fast charging station it will charge in 30 minutes.

In true Renault style the webpages are in Frenchlish.

For example:



> Communication
> - Audio system: "3D sound by Arkamys", doble antena, 2 boomer speakers, 2 rear speakers et 2 tweeters


And



> - Front seats with anti-submarining airbags
> - ISOFIX child seat fixing points - rear outer seats and front passenger seat
> - Hill start assist
> - Son de prvention piton "Z.E. Voice"


----------



## yfrj52996925sge (Aug 24, 2012)

ugh...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> There is a normal UK style power cord under a small hatch in the front. Twizy plugs into a standard 220V UK wall plug for charging.


Turns out I wasn't exactly right about that. The plug looked like a normal plug to me, but the plug housing is larger than the UK standard. While the plug works with UK home outlets, it is too large to fit in most public charging stations.

The cord is coiled and users have had problems with the car unplugging itself during charging.

You'd think problems like these would have been caught in early testing.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

rehostman said:


> Just remember that in hell the mechanics are french.


And the most numerous cars in hell have to be Renault. My first car ever was a new 1957 Dauphine...willing to bet that damn car is sill sitting around in hell.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes but Renault also is the only major auto manufacturer to offer a full lineup of battery electric vehicles. They will have 5 models on sale by the end of the year.

I've only seen a Twizzy in person. I have no interest in test driving a Twizzy. One down four to go. I'm going to try and test drive a Kangoo Z.E. eventually. At the moment I'd have to be serious about getting one since the local dealer has to arrange to have a demonstrator transported here.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Latest Twizzy*


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*PopeMobile Z.E.*

Renault has donated two customised Kangoo Z.E. vans to the Vatican.

The roof opens and there is a grab bar:





















> Renault has presented the Vatican with two electric vehicles made especially to meet the mobility needs of the Pope. The vehicles were handed over on Wednesday, September 5, to His Holiness Benedict XVI by Renault's Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Carlos Ghosn during a visit to the Pope's summer residence in Castel Gandolfo.
> 
> The first vehicle, for use when the Pope is travelling at his summer residence, is white with the Papal coat of arms depicted on the doors. It is an ecological, sustainable-development version of the Popemobile. Based on Kangoo Maxi Z.E., it measures 4.6 metres in length and 1.8 metres in width. It is powered by a 44kW (60hp) electric motor and a lithium-ion battery which ensures an average NEDC combined-cycle range of 170km.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Video Review of Twizzy by Which?

http://bcove.me/nrj1f777


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Video Reviews of Kangoo ZE*

Good review and overview of the Kangoo Z.E. van from a leasing company:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIZLAo1dg5A&feature=related

and the "Autobahn" test

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YH2F3StheE&feature=related


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*How Many?*

I looked up a few Electric Vehicles on Howmanyleft.

Through June 2012

Registered for on-road use in the UK:

Kangoo Z.E. 45
Fluence 57
Twizy 152
Nissan Leaf 957

By June the Twizy had only been out for a couple of months. 57 might be one month's worth of deliveries for the Fluence.

45 Kangoo Z.E. vans in over a year? Not good.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*YTD Sales*

As of October 29th 2012 World Wide:

Registered for on road use world wide

Twizy: 7,891
Kangoo Z.E. 4,179 
Fluence Z.E. 1,663 1,090 of those are in France.

The Zoe release is delayed until March 2013.

Source: http://www.automotiveworld.com/articles/96733-france-renault-ytd-z-e-sales-total-13-737-units/

Kangoo Z.E. number 5000 rolled off the assembly line a few weeks ago. Nearly all of the van sales have been to the French government.


----------

